
Beyond the Internet, Innovation Struggles - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/beyond-the-internet-innovation-struggles-1439401576?hn=0
======
eli_gottlieb
>The staggering sums invested in biosciences haven’t yielded breakthroughs
comparable to antibiotics in the 1930s and 1940s. The human genome was
sequenced more than a decade ago. Yet as Mr. Mandel notes, there is still no
approved gene therapy for sale.

Hmmm... [http://thebaffler.com/salvos/of-flying-cars-and-the-
declinin...](http://thebaffler.com/salvos/of-flying-cars-and-the-declining-
rate-of-profit)

------
w1ntermute
Mirror of article text, for those who can't get past the paywall:
[https://www.notehub.org/2015/8/20/beyond-the-internet-
innova...](https://www.notehub.org/2015/8/20/beyond-the-internet-innovation-
struggles)

